# Mantis Template



## rcamiruagaj (Feb 28, 2016)

Someone could have complete drawing with dimension for Mantis Slingshot?

Thank so much for your help

Regards

Ramon


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Eric included a drawing on his post

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/34466-mgg-turkey-mantis/

specifically
http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_07_2014/post-9170-0-94756200-1405223429.jpg

One really neat design!!

B Mahoney made what he also called "Mantis" which was altogether different, a sort of mule looking frame. Google slingshot Mantis and you'll find references to both.


----------



## rcamiruagaj (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you Chuck for your answer.

Regards


----------

